# Keeping paws clean after walks



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm particularly interested in hearing from NYC owners and how they manage to keep their dog's paws clean after walking on the nasty sidewalks in ny!

Any time I let Bella walk around outside, half of her legs become dark gray. I don't mind washing her paws after each walk but the hair above her paws get dirty too.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I would suggest that Bella should wear little doggie booties on walks, especially on those dirty NYC streets. 
Gigi's feet get dirty too on walks so I bought her shoes. I associated them with something positive so she got used to them in no time. 
But when we go to NYC I won't let Gigi'S feet even touch that ground LOL


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735251


> I would suggest that Bella should wear little doggie booties on walks, especially on those dirty NYC streets.
> Gigi's feet get dirty too on walks so I bought her shoes. I associated them with something positive so she got used to them in no time.
> But when we go to NYC I won't let Gigi'S feet even touch that ground LOL[/B]


I tried to put boots on her but she can't get used to them. She keeps tripping


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I would never let him walk outside in NYC without a full bath afterwards! So he only gets two really long walks per week and then he gets the full bath when we come home. Otherwise he plays fetch everyday in the apartment or he walks inside our building or other buildings when I shop, go for meetings, etc. I wash his feet twice a day and blow dry anyway. If there is anything dusty on them, he takes it upon himself to "groom" them and I don't want him ingesting anything dirty. These little guys are very high-maintenance but I love it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the vegetable sprayer works really well to clean and isolate the leg/paw areas.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I put Jodi in the bathtub and let the water level come up to his paws and lightly wash and rinse. Sometimes using a soft nail brush on his paws and legs if they still look grey. I call it the half bath, he doesnt' get dirty all over and bathing him all over too often will dry out his hair. His belly is shaved so the dirt doesn't affect that area the same way.
It is hard just to wash the paws only, the legs will get wet too.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735251


> I would suggest that Bella should wear little doggie booties on walks, especially on those dirty NYC streets.
> Gigi's feet get dirty too on walks so I bought her shoes. I associated them with something positive so she got used to them in no time.
> But when we go to NYC I won't let Gigi'S feet even touch that ground LOL[/B]


hi there ... do you have pix? i'm in toronto and it must be just as bad ... our Jells is grey after our walks!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Have you seen the Paw Plunger?

http://pawplunger.com/


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 17 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764097


> Have you seen the Paw Plunger?
> 
> http://pawplunger.com/[/B]


wow..this is cool!! never heard of it before..but what a great idea!! i usually just wash all of Mia's paws..and sometimes her tummy too..takes a while! This gadget can probably save me a lot of time!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Apr 17 2009, 03:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764097


> Have you seen the Paw Plunger?
> 
> http://pawplunger.com/[/B]



Does anyone have one of these? I'd love to know if it works well and how you like it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wanted to get one but I wasn't sure it it would work on our dog's small paws. But I see they now have a petite version. So then my next question is will the brushes cause matting of the leg hair? If anyone gets one please give it a rating - I would love to know if it works well.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

WELL I JUST CAME BACK FROM A WALK WITH BACI AND USUALLY I HAVE HIS BOOTS ON HOWEVER TODAY I DID NOT.HE IS ABSOLUTELY FILTHY WE ONLY WALKED FROM 36 TH PK TO 36 5 TH AND BACK HE NEVER WALKS IN THE STREET ,SO THIS IS JUST SIDEWALKS, I HAD TO SHAMPOO HIS WHOLE LEG THATS HOW FAR THE DIRT WENT,IF I HAD ENOUGH ENERGY I WOULD HAVE JUST GAVE HIM A BATH,HE WILL GET ONE ON SUNDAY.CITY LIVING :biggrin:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (E&E Company @ Apr 17 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764091


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735251





> I would suggest that Bella should wear little doggie booties on walks, especially on those dirty NYC streets.
> Gigi's feet get dirty too on walks so I bought her shoes. I associated them with something positive so she got used to them in no time.
> But when we go to NYC I won't let Gigi'S feet even touch that ground LOL[/B]


hi there ... do you have pix? i'm in toronto and it must be just as bad ... our Jells is grey after our walks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't have any pics of Gigi, but here's some other malts on this forum with shoes on:
Dixie








Chloe








Daisy









You can also search the picture post section of this forum for other malts in shoes pictures.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Debbie has some for Daisy that are cute and easier to walk in. They are more like rubber gloves.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

In cold weather I just take the squirts to the kitchen sink and spray their feet off when they get dirty from outside walks. In the summer I used have a small low sided plastic tub that I put warm water in and had on the porch and I'd dunk their feet and towel dry there on the porch...but found just a quick spray on the feet in the kitchen sinks works well.


----------



## e&e company (Nov 2, 2008)

cute ... but i just can't see Jells walking in those!QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 17 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764148


> QUOTE (E&E Company @ Apr 17 2009, 03:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764091





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Feb 27 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735251





> I would suggest that Bella should wear little doggie booties on walks, especially on those dirty NYC streets.
> Gigi's feet get dirty too on walks so I bought her shoes. I associated them with something positive so she got used to them in no time.
> But when we go to NYC I won't let Gigi'S feet even touch that ground LOL[/B]


hi there ... do you have pix? i'm in toronto and it must be just as bad ... our Jells is grey after our walks!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't have any pics of Gigi, but here's some other malts on this forum with shoes on:
Dixie








Chloe








Daisy









You can also search the picture post section of this forum for other malts in shoes pictures.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

